# Solved: No Sound From InterActual Player



## CWRWinger

I am running W98SE on a NEC Pentium III with a Toshiba CD-DVD. 500 Mhz and 200MB RAM. I recently did the MS Windows Updates and Service Pack which I had not done in the (5) years I've had this computer.

Everything went fine until I went to play a movie on the old faithful DVD. Everything works fine except there is now no sound. This is just with the InterActual Player. Games and music work fine. I tested the sound card and it's okay. 

I removed and reloaded InterActual a couple of times. No cigar. 

As far as I can tell, something in the MS Updates turned the sound off of the InterActual player. (No, "Mute" is not on). Any suggestions out there?


----------



## CWRWinger

I still have no sound from the DVD when playing movies. Video works fine.

I installed a known good DVD. Still no sound.

I reverted to a system backup from a time when the DVD sound played fine. I did a system recovery and still no sound.

I noticed in Windows Explorer, the DVD is identified as "D:\" drive. Originally, NEC had the DVD I.D.'d as "Q:\" drive. I found while looking at the different "Properties", in one place, it was still labeled as "Q:\" drive. 

Could it be the sound program is looking for a drive it's not finding?

Unless I can find an anwer, it appears I will have to do a complete recovery, wiping the harddrive clean and starting from scratch to get rid of whatever this bug is.

I'm finding out, computers get corrupted when they are used for the Internet.


----------



## CWRWinger

The problem has been solved.

Using the NEC Recovery disk, I first did an "EZ Recovery", which did not fix the problem. 

Then I reloaded all drivers and ran diagnositics on the sound for the DVD. The answer came back that there was no problem and the DVD sound was working properly, which it wasn't. So much for the computer geeks who designed that test.

Next I backed up all data on the harddrive to disks.

I then ran a full erase, wipe out of the harddrive and did a complete reload of the harddrive with the operating system, W98SE.

After several hours of reloading and reconfiguring the NEC, a DVD movie was tried and it worked fine, sound and video worked normally.

Conclusion #1: Sometimes just starting from scratch and reloading the operating system is the fastest way to fix these computer bugs which are out of the norm. I got no advice or help, as you can see, from this forum.

Conclusion #2: The problem started after several online updates to Windows and Interactual were made. I have learned to dispise online updates. They apparently either don't work or get corrupted during download.

Computers and their problems are a microcosm of life on earth and the human condition and unresolved problems of all of the above.


----------



## CWRWinger

It's been four months since I did the HD wipe clean and recovery. The NEC has experienced no further problems as far as the DVD sound is concerned.

There has been a glitch in using auto logon at one forum I participate in.

Otherwise, the old NEC is doing fine.


----------



## RT

I know this is an old thread, but I would like to thank you for updating your probs and solution. Even though all posts in this thread were made by you (I would have thought some one here would have helped  in some way) you follwed up, so I salute you as a responsible poster :up: 

There needs to be more like you on the web. Good job CW


----------

